# Hand Tyed Jigs



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 8, 2010)

Do any of you guys tye up your own jigs for crappie and bass?I have 1 go to which is very simple to tye up.Either bucktail,kip tail or marabou.It always works here in Arizona.I'll get a picture of it to show you all.Just wondering if there were any jiggers here while I'm planning my boat redo.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 12, 2010)

Do a search on it. There are a lot of people on here who tie jigs as well as some other bait making. I want to get into doing custom jigs also. There is a ton of great reading on the site. Throw up some pics of yours if you get a chance


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 13, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a few of a 1/8 oz. Ovalhead using marabou.This is the easiest to tye and works for any fish from Gills to big channel cats.


----------

